# Can anyone help me ....



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am putting my horse out on full loan, she is moving to Surrey at the weekend and need help writing up a contract because I am absolutly rubbish with words and writing in general  The family are taking on full responsibility of the pony with all costs incurred during the time they have her. It will be starting off as a 6 month contract, but is alowed to continue after the 6 months is off. 

Please can someone help me 

Thank you


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Try this it should help

How to write a Loan Contract - Sample | Horsemart


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thata great, thank you


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I think the BHS has a sample one - do make sure you get it witnessed, although to be honest most loan agreements are worth as much as the paper they are written on unless you get one drawn up by your solicitor, have seen plenty of horses sold on when on loan so do beware and do check up on your horse!!!


----------



## FloydnFloss (Jul 20, 2011)

I used the BHS one and I second the witness, best if independent and better still if a Lawyer/solicitor

My horse went onto full loan 6 years ago now and he is so very loved by his new family, that although I miss him dreadfully, I am so pleased I found such lovely people for him  I have them on Facebook so I see what he is up to, before Facebook, we conversed by email every now and then. Especially important for me as he was an 8 hour drive away from me so I couldn't just pop by and see if he was still happy and healthy


----------

